# Teal Fishing Reels



## cswoods (Jan 2, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Teal Fishing reels that are around? Anyone know who makes them. The look similar to the Curado, but are all teal in color with a cork pad on the release button.


----------



## gmleath (Nov 10, 2014)

13 fishing concept TX


----------



## itskmft83 (Jan 13, 2017)

Fished with mine for the first time last weekend. It's smooth as butter. I'm a lifetime Curado user, and I've since sold my last one to buy another Concept reel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itskmft83 (Jan 13, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

I will give them a few months before I buy one there are way too many problems with the other models.


----------



## itskmft83 (Jan 13, 2017)

dbarham said:


> I will give them a few months before I buy one there are way too many problems with the other models.


I've heard of the C having issues. I've yet to have anything go south on my A yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

I have three Concept C's and have had no issues with any of them.


----------



## buckweet (Aug 8, 2011)

Should go well with fuchsia rod........... should of thought bit longer on that color


----------



## itskmft83 (Jan 13, 2017)

buckweet said:


> Should go well with fuchsia rod........... should of thought bit longer on that color


It took a minute to get used to. That's for sure. HookSpit has a rod coming out this spring in the same color pattern.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Love my concept tx so far. Super smooth extremely lite and casts a mile!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanson696 (May 23, 2011)

I have been waiting for mine to come into Tackletown, but they claim they haven't received any yet


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

itskmft83 said:


> It took a minute to get used to. That's for sure. HookSpit has a rod coming out this spring in the same color pattern.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That should seal the deal:an5:


----------

